# Izzie & Poppy!



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi everyone!

Another quick update for everyone of the girls 
They're both lovely! Very similar in some ways, very different in others!

So i've got some more pictures & a few videos as well 

Video links first 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdWh2Jdp79Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oz8vn92JuDg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JN8tgaLq5aY

Now some pictures 

Together


























Izzie

















On the laptop haha









Poppy









Hope you like them  Enjoy! x


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

Ahhh thanks for that Laura! Poppy was watching the videos with me - her face was priceless. She kept cocking her head trying to figure out why she could hear a puppy barking as well as see one! She was mesmerised when watching Poppy and Izzie! Btw - Izzie is amazing! She is beautiful. I'm sure Ive said it before - but seeing her in the videos confirms it even more.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Moo said:


> Ahhh thanks for that Laura! Poppy was watching the videos with me - her face was priceless. She kept cocking her head trying to figure out why she could hear a puppy barking as well as see one! She was mesmerised when watching Poppy and Izzie! Btw - Izzie is amazing! She is beautiful. I'm sure Ive said it before - but seeing her in the videos confirms it even more.


Aww thank you so much Marcia  She is a very beautiful dog  But tbh all cockapoos are as adults, so you picked a great breed  I'm glad your Poppy enjoyed watching the videos  Sounds very cute  I am dog sitting for the weekend as well! I'm sure i'll end up with lots more pictures & videos haha, I just can't help myself


----------



## Moo (Oct 22, 2011)

I know what you mean - I am constantly posting pics of poppy on my FB page. I cant help but wonder if people are praying for me to stop now!  They seem to love her face as much as I do anyway. So how big is Izzie? I was trying to gauge it in the videos but it's always difficult when you see her next to Poppy. (btw - I dont know how many times Ive gone to type "poppy" in various emails, posts etc and mistakenly typed "poopy"!  Thankfully I've caught myself every time (that I know of!!!!)


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Moo said:


> I know what you mean - I am constantly posting pics of poppy on my FB page. I cant help but wonder if people are praying for me to stop now!  They seem to love her face as much as I do anyway. So how big is Izzie? I was trying to gauge it in the videos but it's always difficult when you see her next to Poppy. (btw - I dont know how many times Ive gone to type "poppy" in various emails, posts etc and mistakenly typed "poopy"!  Thankfully I've caught myself every time (that I know of!!!!)


Haha yeah, I try & post them on here more because people appreciate them more haha  Izzie is about 14-14.5" to her shoulders  Just a perfect size  & i've done the same a lot! But again think i've noticed everytime, I hope so anyway LOL. Would be funny if I did post 'poopy' instead lol. x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

great pics! thanks chicky!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely update of your girls Laura  

Izzie on the laptop is just like Honey and Picnic .. I know Honey thinks she can type  if she ever comes online let me know please ha ha ha ....

Poppy looks like she may be getting lighter underneath .. oh another update for the changing coats features .....


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> great pics! thanks chicky!


Thank you Amanda 



JoJo said:


> Lovely update of your girls Laura
> 
> Izzie on the laptop is just like Honey and Picnic .. I know Honey thinks she can type  if she ever comes online let me know please ha ha ha ....
> 
> Poppy looks like she may be getting lighter underneath .. oh another update for the changing coats features .....


& Thanks JoJo! I will definitely let you know when she's figured out how to make an account & come online 

It was coming through lighter, when we brought her home, not she has slightly darker roots again, so yes as she gets a bit older I will get some pictures together of her for your coat changing feature  x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Love the videos - especially the one of Poppy chewing Izzy's tail 

Turi x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Just too too too cute!! 
Izzie is just beautiful!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Love the videos - especially the one of Poppy chewing Izzy's tail
> 
> Turi x


Thanks  I think that's funny as well haha x



Rufini said:


> Just too too too cute!!
> Izzie is just beautiful!


Aww thank you Ruth 
I agree that Izzie is gorgeous 
Cockapoos make pretty pups & adults, it's great!


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Love the pics, who are the breeders.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Love the pics, who are the breeders.


Thank you Nikki  They are both from Anzil  Same dad different mums


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely videos and pics of your two doggies ... they seems really happy to have each other to play with.


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Lovely videos and pics of your two doggies ... they seems really happy to have each other to play with.


A little too happy sometimes Sue haha, always playing & making noise through my favourite programmes! It's impossible to watch anything in this house atm  & thank you


----------

